# Odnr Awards More Than $240,000 in Grants to Enhance Ohioâs Lake Erie Coast



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Office of Coastal Management recently awarded a total of $241,957 in grants to communities on Lake Erie in order to enhance public access, preserve important habitats and foster greater appreciation of the areaâs nautical history. 6/12/08

More...


----------

